# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  jedinstveno tijelo vještačenja

## pužić

danas imamo vještačenje pred tim novim jedinstvarnim tijelom...Počeli su raditi tek od 1.5. i gurala sam sa svih str da nas vještače jer prava imam do 1.6.. Prvo su mi rekli da se budem spremna vratiti na posao dok ne dođem na red jer su jako u zaostatku, pa sam prijetila da ću ih prijaviti jer nije moj problem što nisu počeli s radom od 1.1. (haaha ne znam ni kome al sam prijetila) i zivkala i eto danas smo na redu. Čula sam da masovno ukidaju prava i skidaju ljude sa njege...kakva su vaša iskustva?ja imam ostavljeno još 6 mj porodiljnog , pa me zanima i to ako me danas skinu s njege imam li vremena do 1.6. aktivirati ostatak porodiljnog ili se to mora nešto ranije najaviti?

----------


## pužić

ups molim admin da prebaci, sorry

----------


## jelena.O

Trebala bi se nešto prije javiti, ali možeš uzet go, ili bolovanje da eventualno pokriješ dio.
Misliš da je velika fraka da bi te odbili, ja se spremam kroz tjedan dana pravit nove papire za srv zagreb, ali tebi sva prava važe dok ne dobiš neki novi papir
Meni je prošle godine papir došo skoro 3 mjeseca nakon predaje, rok je 60 dana, ine bi ni tad stigo da nisam svako malo zivkala
Si sigurna da su ti prava do 1.5. Kaj piše točno u riješenju

----------


## MBee

Koliko sam čula u nekim slučajevima ni ne zovu dijete nego samo gledaju papire. Meni ističe u kolovozu, planiram predati papire za produženje SRV-a za dva tjedna.

----------


## jelena.O

meni ističe idući mjesec ali ovaj imam još jednu bitnu kontrolu tak da ću predat idući tjedan

----------


## MBee

Mislim da staro Rješenje vrijedi do izdaje novog, OSIM za DD koji se prestane isplaćivati pa se u slučaju produženja dobiju zaostaci.

----------


## jelena.O

ne i za dd važi do novog rješenja, ak je ono negativno onda od tog datuma kad si dobio prestaje dd ( doživjela)

----------


## MBee

A ja pak suprotno. Zvali su me da donesem novo koje je kasnilo i prekinuli su isplatu.

----------


## jaffa

Frendici je normalno isla isplata dok je cekala :/
I na njezi si dok ti novo rjesenje ne dode doma.

----------


## jelena.O

> A ja pak suprotno. Zvali su me da donesem novo koje je kasnilo i prekinuli su isplatu.


je prekidaju, ali daju onda do rješenja
ako je negativno onda isto ispalte do kad si dobio rješenje

----------


## jelena.O

je li vam specijalisti pišu preporuke za njegu, srv?

----------


## MBee

Da, na svim nalazima mi piše preporuka.

----------


## jelena.O

Vidiš nije ni tu isto, neki kažu da ne smju, neki da je važan papir od pedijatra

Usput ja danas dobila poštu i zamoljena sam da do kraja lipnja donesem papire

----------


## MBee

Meni je prošle godine rekla da sam bez veze nosila uputnicu od dr. opće medicine, potvrde od poslodavca i ostale popratne papire. Trebaju samo novi nalazi.

Što se tiče preporuke mene je svaki specijalista izričito pitao za što mi trebaju nalazi i onda napisao preporuku.

----------


## jelena.O

ok uputnica od pedijatra/opće ne treba godinama, 
a jel treba papir od pedijatra?

meni je nekolicina specijalista rekla da to nije njihov posao, a prošle godine mi je bio papir star više od 2 mj. i sestra od pedijatra je komentirala, na to je doktorica stavila hrpu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MBee

Mi više nismo kod pedijatra, od kad je krenula u školu.

----------


## jelena.O

ok od opće medicine, jel onda treba ili ne papir?

----------


## MBee

Ne znam. Ja ću ga uzeti prvom prilikom kad idem kod nje čisto da me ne vraćaju zbog toga. Ja mislim da to svako tumači po svome.

----------


## sirius

Meni specijalisti nikad nisu pisali preporuku. Samo sam prilozila nalaze i preporuku od pedijatra.

----------


## jelena.O

nisu smjeli, nisu htjeli, nisi tražila?

tak sam i ja dobila njegu za kardiološkog klinca bez preporuke, slučajno saznala postupak od jedne susede, zašto se to javno ne kaže, ima jako malo pedijatra koji to kažu ( mi ih promjenili stvarno dosta ( što radi seljenja, što radi penzija) i više je bilo kaj će vam to?), a i jako malo specijalista

----------


## sirius

Iskreno, nemam pojma.
Vec sam znala za svoja prava pa nikad nisam pitala, niti sam trazila da u papire pise preporuku.
Hocu reci nikad nisam sa specijalistima pricala o njezi , nego sa svojim pedijatrom koji je uvijek pisao preporuku.
Moram napomenuti da imam info da neki pedijatri nisu djeci htjeli pisati preporuku ( jer to ne pise na specijalistickom nalazu , i dijete je po nalazu dobro. Jasno, dobro je obzirom na dijagnozu, ali ima potrebu za njegom u odnosu na zdravu djecu. Uglavnom , koliko sam informirana zadnjih par godina specijalisti vise i ne pisu preporuke, nego o tome na osnovu nalaza odlucuje pedijatar.)

----------


## sirius

Uglavnom, vecinu prava znam, a moja pedijatrica me obavijestava o svemu sto slucajno ne znam.

----------


## jelena.O

> .
> Moram napomenuti da imam info da neki pedijatri nisu djeci htjeli pisati preporuku ( jer to ne pise na specijalistickom nalazu , i dijete je po nalazu dobro. Jasno, dobro je obzirom na dijagnozu, ali ima potrebu za njegom u odnosu na zdravu djecu. Uglavnom , koliko sam informirana zadnjih par godina specijalisti vise i ne pisu preporuke, nego o tome na osnovu nalaza odlucuje pedijatar.)


pretežno kažu da je dete preraslo neke godine kad se nešto smije pisati.

imaš neku dobru pedijatricu

inače moje prvo pravo sam ostvarila u doba neinterneta.

----------


## sirius

Znam. Imam odlicnu pedijatricu u svakom pogledu.
( i ostajemo kod nje  nakon 7 godina jer ona ostavlja kronicno bolesnu djecu i dok su u OŠ)

----------


## jaffa

Niti meni nisu pisali specijalisti (osim jedna prije 2godine nesto slicno a ne preporuku) a od pedice bi normalno dobila.

----------


## jelena.O

ja dobila preporuku od gastričke

----------


## lala83

U siječnju ove godine sam otvorila njegu djeteta za sina od 2 godine. Zahtjev sam predala sredinom siječnja i u roku od 2 tjedna su me zvali na vještačenje. Također sam predala i papire na CZSS za uvečani dječji doplatak. Da bih u ožujku zvala da vidim kako stvar napreduje, a ono soc.radnica mi kaže da su tek prije 2 dana proslijedili zahtjev za vještačenjem na hzzo.  :oklagija:  Kao sada oni sve vještače, i da je velika gužva, i da bi mogli čekati i do godinu dana na novce. Kako ih malo požuriti? Koga da zovem? Ili nema pomoći i treba čekati?

----------


## jelena.O

> Meni je prošle godine rekla da sam bez veze nosila uputnicu od dr. opće medicine, potvrde od poslodavca i ostale popratne papire. Trebaju samo novi nalazi.
> 
> Što se tiče preporuke mene je svaki specijalista izričito pitao za što mi trebaju nalazi i onda napisao preporuku.


dobila papire od pedijatra i napisala na službenoj uputnici za povjerenstvo

----------


## Rokerica

Jel netko bio na jedinstvenom tijelu vještačenja? 
Pužić kako je vama prošlo? 
Kada ste predali zahtjev?

----------


## pužić

zivkala sma svaki dan i molila da me stave u žurni postupak kako mi prava nebi istekla..i jesu,na vrijeme su izvještačili i to pozitivno , jedino sam onda zvala u hzzo da pitam šta je s novim rješenjem jer ga nisam dobila na vrijeme, pa su rekli da se sve natavlja kako je, s datumom od prošlog rješenja jer nije bilo promjena,. Isto su zvali za dd da javim šta je s novim rješenjem , pa sam im ga dostavila kad sam dobila tak da nije bilo prekida.Od papira za vještačenje sam predala samo med dok koju sam imala svježu + potvrde poslodavaca, nije trebala preporuka pedijatra. Zahtjev sam ja predala na knap , ali mi je žana rekla cca 1,5-2 mj prije isteka prava da treba predati u pravilu.Ugl imam samo riječi hvale za te gđe koje su u zavodu za vještačenje,jako razumne, uviđavne i susretljive.

----------


## MBee

Pretpostavljam da se ne radi o Zagrebu?

----------


## jaffa

Meni je za nastavno pisalo da moram predati do lipnja, igrom slucaja sam predala 30.6. i rekli su da je to ok  :Smile: 
Na komisiju nas nisu niti ovaj put zvali.

----------


## pužić

MBee ne nije Zg nego Os. ja sam se bojala da slučajno nisam upala u neki vakum prostor jer je izvještačeno prije isteka prava ali rješenje nisam dobila pismeno na adresu , a prava istekla po starom..zato sam zvala i pitala -pa su rekli ako smo i dalje zaposleni oboje i dijete ima to što ima, dakle nema promjena nastavno će se produžiti, a papir kad dođe..

----------


## MBee

Nadam se najboljem, ali čitam da su se ljudi morali vratiti na posao, prestala im je isplata DD itd. jer je JTV zatrpano. Nisu riješeni ni naslijeđeni zahtjevi od prošle godine.

----------


## pužić

bilo je neki dan na tv o tome, pa su rekli da su riješili zaostatke, da djeca imaju prioritet upravo zbog tih prava koje majke koriste i da je u zg sada na redu 4 i 5 mj tko je predao..eto kod nas su brži (na jesen predajem za kontrolno vještačenje za OI pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će to trajati i hoće li ovaj put pozitivno riješiti )

----------


## jaffa

Ako ste na nastavnom onda staro rjesenje vrijedi dok ne dode novo (pozitivno ili negativno). Ako predajete prvi puta onda je najbolje predati 60 dana prije povratka na posao jer im je to rok (tako su mi rekli) da se vama odluka vrati na adresu. E sada, ja sam bila na njezi za jedno, sada mi je odobreno za drugo dijete, odluku znam vec 2tjedna i 2 dana i jos nije doslo doma  :Smile:  Valjda bude do tih 60 dana, taman imaju jos 10ak  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

MBee do kad je tebi staro rješenje, meni moja rekla da ću još ovaj mjesec dobit dd ( rješenje mi bilo do lipnja), a ostatke kad dobim i dostavim novo rješenje

----------


## MBee

Piše mi da je kontrolno vještačenje potrebno provesti u kolovozu pa pretpostavljam da važi do kraja kolovoza.

Zato i nije točno ovo što je jaffa napisala, ukida se isplata DD a još gore morat ću se vratiti na puno radno vrijeme.

----------


## sirius

> Piše mi da je kontrolno vještačenje potrebno provesti u kolovozu pa pretpostavljam da važi do kraja kolovoza.
> 
> Zato i nije točno ovo što je jaffa napisala, ukida se isplata DD a još gore morat ću se vratiti na puno radno vrijeme.


tocno je . Njega ili rad na pola radnog vremena vrijedi po starom DO odluke novog vjestacenja. Prekida se nakon sto se dobije NOVO negativno na kucnu adresu, tj. dan iza. ( mi smo imali situaciju prosle godine kad su vjestacenje otegli na vise od onih 60 dana pa sam se vise puta razgovarala sa svima u hzzo-u).

----------


## MBee

Bojim se da će to ove godine biti puno duže ako je točna brojka o 20000 predmeta koji su na čekanju.

----------


## jelena.O

ja planiram zvat idući tjedan

----------


## jaffa

Tocno je. Mozda eventualno prekinu dd pa dobijete zaostatke kako Jelena kaze ali vratiti se raditi ne morate dok vam novo rjesenje ne stigne. Konkretno, meni je staro rjesenje bilo do lipnja, za produzetak sam predala 30.6. a od hzmo sam dobila dopis da se javim sa novim rjesenjem do 25.7. (zakljucno sa tim datumom dobivam dd a ostatak onda naknadno). U meduvremenu sam predala za mlade dijete (krajem 5.mj). Posto sam 1.7. saznala telefonski da mi je za drugo dijete odobrena njega prekinula sam od starije sa 30.6. Novo rjesenje jos nisam dobila doma. Ali su ga dobili u hzmo pa su me zvali da dodem, odobrili novi sa 1.7. i ukinuli star dd i sve je ok, necu cak ni rupu imati u isplati.
Na posao se definitivno ne vracate  :Smile:  Onaj dan kada, jednom, dobijete negativno rjesenje, onda se iduci dan morate javiti na posao (ili godisnji ili kako vec se dogovorite u firmi)  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

Moze jedno mozda glupo pitanje, ali da ipak provjerim.
Papire za SRV i dalje predajem u HZZO, a onda ih oni prosljedjuju jedinstvenom tijelu vjestacenja? Ne moram se sama javljati JTV-u? I je li se ista promijenilo u proceduri, ili u dokumentaciji koju treba prikupiti?
Pokusavam vec danima nazvati pravnu sluzbu u jukicevoj gdje spadamo, ali ne uspijeva mi.
Koje brojeve u HZZO-u vi zovete?
Probala sam zvati i taj famozni ZOSI, ali i to je nemoguca misija.

----------


## MBee

I dalje u HZZO. Predati nove nalaze koji se traže u starom Rješenju.

----------


## jaffa

Ja sam predala u Jukicevu, sve kao i prije  :Smile:  Onda kasnije njih zovem za rjesenje  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

ok, hvala!

----------


## jaffa

A Tvrtkovu kada sam zvala to sam jeeedva dobila, cijelo jutro je zvonilo. Nemam broj vise taj, imam samo od pravne u Jukicevoj.

----------


## jelena.O

Jaffa si dobila papire?

----------


## jaffa

Jesam, tocno 3 tjedna kako sam saznala telefonski! Dugo im je trebalo.
Jesu ti odobrili?

----------


## jelena.O

ne znam kad sam bila doma uzaludno pokušavala zvat, doma još ništ nije došlo, a i ni mene nema
Nadam se da će bit ranije nek orošle godine

----------


## MBee

Meni produžili SRV na 2 godine bez poziva na komisiju. Sve riješeno za nešto više od mjesec dana. Naprosto ne vjerujem.

----------


## jelena.O

> Meni produžili SRV na 2 godine bez poziva na komisiju. Sve riješeno za nešto više od mjesec dana. Naprosto ne vjerujem.


Si dobila papire doma, kad?

----------


## MBee

Jučer sam dobila Rješenje napisano 14.7. A papire sam predala krajem lipnja.

----------


## iva1602

> Jučer sam dobila Rješenje napisano 14.7. A papire sam predala krajem lipnja.


i ja predajem sad nove papire, ali kako je mali bio bolestan nismo stigli obaviti sve preglede... većinom imam logopeda i otorinca i dokaze o operaciji mandula, znam da je vaša curica u spektru koliko se sjećam, imam papir sa ERFa gdje piše jedna od dijagnoza mog sina da je također u spektru... koliko je taj papir njima važan, mogu li na temelju njega dobiti i dalje njegu? ja nisam na srv već na njezi djeteta (neurorizičan je pa smo već tri god doma)

----------


## sirius

> i ja predajem sad nove papire, ali kako je mali bio bolestan nismo stigli obaviti sve preglede... većinom imam logopeda i otorinca i dokaze o operaciji mandula, znam da je vaša curica u spektru koliko se sjećam, imam papir sa ERFa gdje piše jedna od dijagnoza mog sina da je također u spektru... koliko je taj papir njima važan, mogu li na temelju njega dobiti i dalje njegu? ja nisam na srv već na njezi djeteta (neurorizičan je pa smo već tri god doma)


Svejedno je da li trazis SRV ili njegu. Komisija niti ne zna sto tocno trazis . Njega i SRV ( prije 8 god. zivota) su isto pravo u razlicitim oblicima.

----------


## iva1602

sirius,znam to  :Smile:  možda sam se krivo izrazila, pišem na brzinu, zanimalo me koliko je nalaz sa ERFa  značajan u tim vještačenjima ! da li uopće uvažavaju to mišljenje ili su im bitni samo papiri od liječnika koji imaju ugovor sa hzzo

----------


## sirius

Ne sjecam se da je ikad bio uvijet imati nalaze samo specijalista koji imaju ugovor sa HZZO-om.
To nigdje nije navedeno kao uvijet da se nalaz uzme u obzir.

----------


## MBee

Ne znam što bih ti rekla jer ja imam sve

----------


## angel 1

Ne znam jel negdje navedeno ili ne , ali meni su osobno rekli da ne priznaju papire od Sabola i npr Helene i napisali na rješenju da sljedeći put donesem dokumentaciju od specijalista koji ima ugovor s HZZO-om ( tocno tak pise).. 
E sad to je bilo prije ovog jedinstvenog tijela vj. kad sam bila u Klovićevoj na komisiji.Tocnije prije otpr.godinu dana..
Kak je sad -ne znam..

----------


## MBee

Sad tek vidim da mi fali pola posta. Dakle ja sam predala timsku obradu Kukuljevićeve, ERF, privatno logoped i školski defektolog.

----------


## MBee

U novom Rješenju za slijedeći put piše: uz kontrolne nalaze liječnika specijalista koji prate zdravstveno stanje djeteta. Čak nije navedeno kao prošli put logopeda, psihologa i defektologa.

----------


## jelena.O

Iva kad predaješ
Dvakak ugovori kontrole

----------


## iva1602

Pise mi na rjesenju novo vjestacenje u rujnu, ja cu sad predati. Narucila sam ga na kontrole ali tek na jesen jer su doktori na g.o. Imam papire od suvaga orl, test sluha, orl operacija mandula, nalaz erf , i logoped... Malo kasnimo sa neuroped i psihologom... I imam misljenje logo i defektologa iz udruge Leri u koju hodamo na terapije.

ja to nosim u klovicevu, koliko brzo rjesavaju? Ako mi dode negativno rjesnje, kada se vracam na posao? Dan nakon dolaska rjesenja ?  Ako je rjesenje do rujna, u listopadu dobivam zadnju naknadu i djecji u tom slucaju ? Kako mene nervira sto u rjesenjju ne napisu datum vec mjesec.

----------


## iva1602

Luka kasni u govorno jezicnom razvoju plus elementi autistic.spektra in obs. Koliko dugo je uopce moguce dobiti njegu na temelju te dijagnoze...

----------


## angel 1

Iva1602 koliko dugo se moze dobit njega ti nazalost nitko ne moze odgovorit..tamo neka osoba u komisiji procjenjuje i dosta je to jos uvijek subjektivna procjena.. A ako se nalazi poboljsavaju onda ti kazu pa vidite djetetu je bolje i bok. Rjesenje ti je do kraja rujna tj dok ne dobijes novo.. Mene je uvijek zvala referentica i moglo se dogovoriti oko par dana.. Tipa odbili su vas.. Ja cu sad napisat rjesenje pa mi je rekla hocete da vam saljemo doma ( onda odmah sljedeci dan se moras javit na posao ili uzet godisnji) ili da dođem tamo osobno po rjesenje ( ja sam bila dogovorila da dođem u petak i potpisem pa bi od pon trebala na posao).

----------


## iva1602

mi smo doma od rođenja. imali hrpu problema, ostao je samo još govor s kojim ima još jako puno posla (ima 3.5 ggod a govori kao da ima 2 otprilike). u svim nalazima piše i dalje da treba raditi, a priljepljena nam je i ta dijagnoza iz spektra (to je novo u odnosu na predhodne nalaze. a bumo vidli, ja ću predat kaj imam, pa kud puklo.

----------


## angel 1

A nemas sta drugo-predaj , a ako te zovu na komisiju jos se i malo

----------


## angel 1

A nemas sta drugo-predaj , a ako te zovu na komisiju jos se i malo svadaj tamo s njima... Al mali je jos i ako imate novu dijagnozu onda i imas šanse...

----------


## MBee

Ne znam po kojem kriteriju biraju koga zovu na Komisiju. Ja sam mislila da će sa JTV zvati sve. Pravila nema. Nekada iste dijagnoze dovedu do različitih odluka.

----------


## iva1602

A kak izgleda ta komisija.... I jel moram dijete vuci sa sobom ili kaj . Do sad smo dobili produzenja na dva put po 6 mj i zadnji put na godinu dana... Nikad me nisu zvali na komisiju

----------


## MBee

Ako te pozovu svakako moraš voditi dijete. U tome i je poanta. Kako je to novo od ove godine ne znam nikoga tko je bio na toj Komisiji. Ja sam do sad s djetetom išla na Komisiju za invalidninu tri puta, a za SRV sam samo predavala papire.

----------


## angel 1

Ja sam bila tri put na komisiji i svaki put morala vuci dijete i svaki put se svađala zbog toga s njima jer njene dijagnoze nisu 'izvana' tj nemaju šta na njenom izgledu vidjeti.. I koma mi je bilo sto sam se pred djetetom morala svađati s njih dvije ( jedna je dr, a druga ? neznam jos uvijek sta) i bile su i bezobrazne ( ove u Klovicevoj) tak da se pripremi ak ides bas tamo... Bezveze te ispituju sta je , a sve im pise u papirima i svaka druga recenica im je :'ma nije to nista...' Prvi put su mi rekle da ce me eto najvjerojatnije odbiti pa mi doma javili da su mi odobrile 6 mj. Pa me drugi put odbili, pa za dva mj ja trazila ponovo jer su se maloj pogorsali nalazi pa su tad bile ful bezobraze, al sam onda ih srezala pa su mi odobrile jos 4 mj.dok ne obavimo MR i dobijemo friske nalaze.Dalje vise nisam ni trazila..malena je pod terapijom i ok sad , a vise i nisam imala želudac za natezat se s njima..

----------


## jelena.O

Ja dobila godinu dana, fošlo i rješenje

----------


## jaffa

Super  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

si ti dobila papire?

----------


## Suzizana

Cure, dijete je dobilo invalidninu na osnovu dijagnoze (koja nije trajna-ne znam kak da objasnim.....bila bolest koja se izlječila operacijom i kemoterapijom i sad je dobro, ne koristi nikakvu terapiju i svi nalazi su super) i na osnovnu toga uvećani DD. Nismo išli dalje na komisiju, jer nismo imali na osnovu čega (svi nalazi su super), ali nismo nikome ništa ni javili. Mislili smo da ako se ne donesu papiri, da se to automatski prekida. Da li smo trebali ipak nekaj napravit?!
*Jelenaaa*.....pomagaj ti uvijek sve znaš  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Mislim da bi trebala javiti za DD, nisam sigurna koliko oni prate datume.

----------


## MBee

U rješenjima piše da se MORA obavjestiti o svakoj promjeni stanja na osnovu kojeg ste ostvarili prava.

----------


## jelena.O

prate datume, bar moja, već mjesec dana pije je poslala da joj moram poslati papire kad dobijem, to ću sjutra

*suzi* do kad ste imali neko zadnje rješenje???

----------


## Suzizana

Nitko nam nije niš poslal ranije. Do 15.06. za ivalidninu, a mislim da je za dd 10.07.

----------


## jelena.O

isplata je bila oko 18.7. nazovi i pitaj jel trebaš kakve papire, 

očito nemaš moju tetku , jer ta bi već početkom 6. slala za nove papire

----------


## Suzizana

Ok. Vidim da su prošle godine poslali 21.07. izjavu koju sam morala popuniti i poslati radi ponovnog utvrđivanja i ispunjavanja uvjeta za priznavanje prava. Ove godine nisu.

----------


## jelena.O

Padam s marsa svake godine si išla na nlvo utvrđivanje ivalidnine?

----------


## Suzizana

Nisam, nemamo na osnovu čega, jer je ona dobro. Svi nalazi su ok (samo nek jesu i ne trebamo niš)!! Svoju soc.r. nisam dobila na go je do ponedjeljka, a ova koja se javila ne zna  :Grin: . U HZMO sam čak dva puta dobila centralu na kojoj žena ne zna isto niš i dala mi je tri broja za dd al se ni tam nikad niko ne javlja  :Grin: .

----------


## jelena.O

ne ja sam pitala prije si svake godine išla na komisiju???

----------


## Suzizana

Ne, dobila je rješenje 2013. na dvije godine i ove godine smo trebali ići u šestom mjesecu. Prošle godine nam je samo poslala onu Izjavu. Ma meni je samo da me neko ne za**bava zakaj nisam došla na komisiju, zakaj nisam javila. Bilo mi logično, ak ne tražimo niš dalje i ak ne dođemo iz bilo kojeg razloga da se to sve prekida! Al kak kod nas i ono kaj je logično nije.....pitala sam tu.

----------


## MBee

Ja pretpostavljam da će ti prekinuti isplatu inv. i DD kad prođe rok i ne predaš papire, ali vjerojatno će te tražiti povrat svega isplaćenog nakon isteka starog Rješenja.

----------


## Suzizana

Kakav povrat, ako će mi prekinuti isplatu kad prođe rok? Rješenja su s 10.07. pa je to tu negdje. Nismo sigurni i nikak se nemremo zbrojiti kak se isplaćuju dd,  i naknada od grada, unaprijed za mjesec ili unazad (ne piše kod uplate). Na invalidnini piše za koji je mjesec i dobili smo za 6. Zato me zanimalo da im poslije ne moram vraćati ak oni ne vode evidenciju.

----------


## MBee

DD će ti možda i prekinuti ali za invalidninu nisam sigurna. Oni definitivno nisu ažurni. Ja sam mjesecima zvala i ispravljala njihove greške kad sam prelazila sa punog na pola iznosa i obrnuto.

----------


## MBee

I ako si primala onih 200kn od Zagreba njih moraš sama obavjestiti o prestanku prava na invalidninu.

----------


## Suzizana

> Oni definitivno nisu ažurni. Ja sam mjesecima zvala i ispravljala njihove greške


A joooooj! Kad bi mogla nekoga dobiti i pitati za proceduru...bilo bi to super. Hvala svima na savjetima i pomoći!

----------


## jelena.O

dd se isplačuje unazad ovih dana isplačuju za 7. mjesec

----------


## Suzizana

Rekla mi soc.r. da predam dalje papire i da će komisija odlučiti da li treba prekidati ili ne, da ja mogu reći da je dobro ali da nisam doktor. Rekla je da neće biti problema i ako me neko nešto pita da kažem da mi je ona tak rekla. Rekla je i da me je ona trebala na vrijeme obavijestiti.

----------


## jelena.O

ok 

predaj papire

----------


## iva1602

ja sam predala prošli tjedan sve u Klovićevu. Pravnica mi je rekla da ih ne trebam zivkati i da čekam Rješenje, i da imam svoja prava sve do dana primitka Rješenja doma na adresu. Na starom rješenju mi piše novo vještačenje u rujnu, znači ako budu kasnili do desetog mjeseca sa rješenjem ja sam toliko dugo na njezi dok mi rješ ne stigne, bez obizra kaj piše na starom da je vještačenje u rujnu? jel tak? 

što da napravim sa dječjim ako stigne negativno rješenje, kopiju rješenja šaljem u hzmo da mi ga prekinu?

----------


## Suzizana

*jelena*, jesam,* iva* mislim da da. meni je moja soc.r. rekla da moja I ima pravo na invalidninu tak dugo dok ne dobijem drugačije rješenje. i rekla mi je da sad ovo što dobijem doma od nje pošaljem u HZMO da znaju da je poslan zahtjev za novim vještačenjem.

----------


## jelena.O

imate sva prava ko i sad dok ne stigne nekakvo rješenje, a ako dođe negativno onda faksirat njima u dd s datumom kad ste primili rješenje, bez obzira kaj će na rješenju pisat tamo neki datum mjesec dana ranije, 

inače moje papire su ove godine u dd dobili samo 20 dana prije mene, samo da imate uvida, ali sam sjejedno poslala papire ( naravno info kad su dobili sam dobila nakon kaj sam papire poslala)

----------


## pužić

ne znam kako je u zg na jedinstvenom tijelu v, kod nas u Osijeku uz med dokument (koja sad nije striktno propisana-nego kažu predajte sve što imate od zadnjih kontrola) traže izvadak iz gruntovnice da dijete nema ništa na sebi, izvadak iz katastra i iz porezne da nije dijete imalo prihoda proteklu god..masovno ljude vraćaju zvog tri papira koja do sad nitko nije tražio.

----------


## sirius

> ne znam kako je u zg na jedinstvenom tijelu v, kod nas u Osijeku uz med dokument (koja sad nije striktno propisana-nego kažu predajte sve što imate od zadnjih kontrola) traže izvadak iz gruntovnice da dijete nema ništa na sebi, izvadak iz katastra i iz porezne da nije dijete imalo prihoda proteklu god..masovno ljude vraćaju zvog tri papira koja do sad nitko nije tražio.


to traze za invalidninu po novom zakonu.

----------


## Suzizana

ne znam od kad je novi zakon za invalidninu, ja to nosim svake godine, sad već treći put

----------


## iva1602

Dobila sam dopis od hzmo za djecji da im dostavim novo rjesenje o njezi, predala sam papire u klovicevu prije mj dana ....  Do 25.10 mi je rok za hzmo,sto naoravit u situaciji ako mi novo rjesenje ne stigne do tada?

----------


## jelena.O

nazovi i kaži da su sad papiri na komisiji, kad dobiš papire ako su pozitivni onda treba odmah nazvat da si dobila i eventualno faxsirat ( ali i oni papire dobijaju čak 2-3 tjedna prije nas), ako je negativno onda ih nazovi sljedeće jutro i kaži kad si dobila ( vole gledat datum pisanja rješenja koji ćesto zna bit i više od mjesec dan pisan nek ti dobiš), tak ćeš dobiti lovu do zadnjeg dana, svakak na kuvertu napiši datum kad si dobila( ćesto poštari ostave u kasliću, mada bi trebali osobno predat)

----------


## iva1602

Jos cu pricekat malo, rok mi je do 25.10. Nije mi se dogadjalo nikad da mi rjesnje puno kasni pa mozda nece ni sad.

----------


## iva1602

stiglo mi je rješenje bome su brži sad kad je jtv nego prije.. . :Smile: ))) doma smo još godinu dana..... nisam uopće predavala puno papira, jako im znači nalaz sa ERF-a

----------


## andrea0212

Pozdrav...vidim da vas ima dosta cija djeca ostvaruju pravo na osobnu invalidninu..da li je cije dijete dobilo osobnu invalidninu na temelju ovih dijagnoza: G24.9 (neuromotorno odstupanje) i G33.9(cista koroidnog pleksusa)? S tim da nam cista stalno raste..Da li mi se isplati predavati papire?

----------


## jelena.O

Probaj predat nitko ti od nas ne može garantirat ni da ćeš dobit ni da će te odbit

----------


## andrea0212

Nisam ni mislila da mi itko od vas to moze garantirart niti sam to trazila.. Zanimalo me da li je netko sa slicnom situacijom ostvario to pravo..ne znam da li se uopce moze ostvariti oi na temelju ovih dijagnoza...nisam upucena u nista tako da sam totalno van svega...

----------


## jelena.O

A imaš li koje drugo pravo njegu ili skračeno radno vrijeme
Kolko je dete staro?

----------


## andrea0212

Imam njegu i povecani djecji doplatak..star je 18 mj.

----------


## jelena.O

Probaj nemaš kaj izgubit

----------


## andrea0212

Tak si i ja mislim...to idem na hzzo ili na socijal?

----------


## jelena.O

kolko sam skužila da to radi sad hzzo, ali moji nemaju inval  pa nisam ziher, valjda će se neko javit ko je radio skoro da ti toč.o kaže
Sretno

----------


## andrea0212

Hvala.. :Smile:

----------


## MBee

Koliko ja znam ideš na CZSS kao i do sada, oni šalju na JTV.

----------


## Idnom

Mi smo trazili na CZSS. Postoje 2 kategorije: pomoc za dijete s teskocama i osobna invalidnina. Ja sam trazila ovo prvo jer mi se cinilo da teskoce nisu tako velike, a nakon vjestacenja sam dobila prijedlog da ako zelim prihvatim osobnu invalidninu jer oni to smatraju tezim poteskocama. Za istu stvar neki dobe; a drugi ne. Ovisi kome dodje u ruke vas slucaj i kakav valjda dojam ostavis.

----------


## andrea0212

Hvala vam puno..Ja sam cula da ako primam njegu za dijete ne mogu traziti tu pomoc za dijete s teskocama...da mogu ostvariti jedino osobnu invalidninu..a sad ne znam da li je to tocno..

----------

